# New Life in Canada



## PaulM (Jul 16, 2008)

We are seriously considering moving to Canada to live, we have 2 small children and life here in the UK is so hard.

My wife is nearing completion of her childcare degree and is currently a childminder and I work as a project controller (basically project finance) for an IT company. What opportunities await us in Canada?

Thanks

Paul


----------



## Deeana (Jul 13, 2008)

Hi, the first thing you might do is check with Canada House as to how your qualifications will be looked at in Canada. Many British qualifications don't carry much weight in Canada, and you or your wife might end up working at an unskilled job. It is very difficult to make a decent life in Canada if you earn minimum wage - I know, because I was a qualified and experienced teacher from the UK who moved to Canada and ended up unable to teach as my qualifications were not accepted (PCGE and QTS still aren't recognised over there) and the only work I could find was as a minimum wage worker in Office Depot ($5 an hour). My husband, a qualified and experienced Mechanical Engineer started out as a painter in a hotel on $8 an hour. Please don't go to Canada if you are looking for an easier life. It just ain't gonna happen! But if you are prepared to start from the bottom and work your way up again you can succeed. Good luck with your decision.


----------



## PaulM (Jul 16, 2008)

Thanks for the advice Deeana, 

We aren't looking for an easy life and know that hard work will be required. I will investigate what my wifes qualifications will be worth over in Canada.


----------

